# Baby rats are trying to kill me!!



## 5ratboys (Aug 23, 2007)

Figuratively, of course. I feel like I'm going to have a nervous breakdown worrying about them all day, every day! 

I've had these babies since they were 2 days old. They are now 23 days old. We lost one of them at 10 days old and there are 2 little runts... one male and one female. The little male is soooo tiny and looks puny next to his siblings but acts fine other than he is VERY vocal (actuallly both of the runts are but he is even louder than her). I've been weighing them daily and he has been gaining weight at about the same rate as the others (well, except for his biggest brother who is turning into a giant). Anyway, he makes a lot of noise... chirping and a sneezing type sound. I wasn't sure if they were real sneezes or not so I've been watching him so make sure it's not sneezing. Well, today I cleaned their area and moved them into another area of the house. When I was playing with them a few minutes ago, I noticed that more of the babies are now being vocal and also sneezing. They are definitely sneezes but I don't see any discharge and they are playful, active and eating well (from mama and the food that I have available for them). I have not noticed any sneezing at all from mama and she looks to be quite healthy (she was a pet store feeder rat that was bought from the pet store not quite 4 weeks ago). They are not sneezing all of the time and it seems like it is mainly when they are playing/running, eating or when I am fooling with them... do rats sneeze when they are happy or stressed? I've noticed that my older rats will also sneeze occasionally and it seems like they do it when they are excited or nervous. 

Please help. I don't know what I should do. If you think I should medicate mama and/or them, I can most likely get the meds tomorrow (Sunday) after talking to my boss (she's also a vet but not the vet in our clinic who normally sees my rats... that vet's on vacation.)

Thank you for your help!!!!

Edited to add that I've been sitting outside of their area (a 4 foot by 6 foot playpen) for the last 40 minutes or so and the sneezing is almost completely absent... do you think they could be sneezing because I'm in there and they are hyper????


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

You might want to move this thread to the health section of the board you might get more answers. I have no idea about babies and sneezing.


----------



## 5ratboys (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks. I'll post there, too since I don't know how to move a thread.


----------



## DAZZIE (Sep 20, 2008)

I somtimes get whole litter that are sick, they have the same problems as yours sound like, for me it's to do with the weather so maybe think about that, but i have never lost any to it.


----------

